# 11 DUI arrests made at checkpoint; six drivers faced previous charges



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Curt Brown, Standard-Times staff writer

NEW BEDFORD - More than half the 11 motorists arrested at a drunken-driving roadblock on the weekend had previous DUI arrests, including one person who had been charged a month earlier with driving while under the influence. 
The latest checkpoint was held late Saturday into Sunday on Route 18. It was conducted by New Bedford and state police with a grant from the Governor's Highway Safety Bureau. 
Four motorists were charged with their second DUI violation. One was charged with his third and one with his fourth. 
New Bedford police said a 43-year-old city woman was arrested at a similar checkpoint last month. 
Those arrested were: 
Carlos P. Batista, 26, of New Bedford, DUI, third offense; drinking alcohol from an open container; negligent operation; driving with a suspended license; not wearing a seat belt. 
Steven Desimas, 47, of New Bedford, DUI, second offense; driving without a license; resisting arrest. 
Luis Lopez, 23, of New Bedford, DUI driving without a license. 
Jared D. Nicodemisen, 21, of Acushnet, DUI. 
Alberto A. Perez, 39, of New Bedford, DUI, second offense; negligent operation. 
Arminda M. Silva, 43, of New Bedford, DUI, second offense; driving with a suspended license. New Bedford police said Ms. Silva was arrested last month at a checkpoint on Route 18. 
Raymond Texeira, 55, of Fairhaven, DUI, second offense; negligent operation. 
Korie L. Williams, 29, of New Bedford, DUI, negligent operation. 
Wilber S. Urbina, 29, of New Bedford, DUI. 
Bruce Gomes, 59, of Raynham, DUI, fourth offense. 
Joseph E. Brune, 49, New Bedford, DUI.

Contact Curt Brown at [email protected] 
Date of Publication: October 04, 2006 on Page A07


----------

